# Linksammlung von Websites?



## Math66 (30. Mai 2005)

hi, gibt es irgendwo schon eine seite, wo wir als java entwickler unsere webseiten auflisten können? also ne zentrale stelle, wo zb nach angebotener software oder so alle links zusammengefasst sind?

ihr wisst was ich meine?

gruß


----------



## Roar (30. Mai 2005)

http://www.javalinkbase.de/
www.google.de
???

edit:


> ihr wisst was ich meine?


nö nich wirklich :?


----------



## Math66 (30. Mai 2005)

also google ist mir schon klar, wie andere suchmaschinen auch. aber ich meinete eben sowas wo man die eigene seite eintragen kann nach kategorie und so.


----------



## Roar (30. Mai 2005)

was ist denn auf der "eigenen site" drauf? :?


----------



## EagleEye (31. Mai 2005)

wenn di Opensouce, Libs oder Tutorials auf deiner HP hast kannste die bei der JLiB vorschlagen dann trag ich sie ein


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Mai 2005)

Er meine so eine Art Brangenbuch.


----------



## Sky (31. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meine so eine Art Brangenbuch.


Müßte es nicht "Branchenbuch" heißen? Oder ist das neue deutsche Rechtschreibung??


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Mai 2005)

nä, mein fehler


----------



## Jockel (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn du Werbung für deine Programme machen willst (und diese Shareware respektive Freeware sind), schau mal bei www.s-a-ve.de vorbei. Und bei Open-Source natürlich Sourceforge.


----------



## Dukel (31. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meine so eine Art Brangenbuch.



Gibts das nicht schon unter http://www.codezoo.com/ ?


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Mai 2005)

Ne, in nem Brangenbuch tragen sich Firmen (keine Produkte) für eine bestimmte Branche ein. Softwareentwicklung z.B. 
aber ob es da extra für Java was gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------

